# Where can I find a list of Target goal times for each work center.



## FinallyFamous (Nov 4, 2022)

Trying to figure out what Target expectations are for push goal times for each work center. Cases, Zracks, metros, flats etc.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2022)

FinallyFamous said:


> Trying to figure out what Target expectations are for push goal times for each work center. Cases, Zracks, metros, flats etc.


On greenfield


----------



## smarthuddle (Nov 4, 2022)

FinallyFamous said:


> Trying to figure out what Target expectations are for push goal times for each work center. Cases, Zracks, metros, flats etc.


Inbound trailer dashboard/trailer details. It’ll tell you how much push in general should take like all Men’s push could be 1.1hrs between all folded and hanging


----------

